# Some stuff for sale



## Troncoso

Well. I need money and I need it bad. I don't technically need my rig since I have my laptop, so I'm going to part it out, as well as bundle stuff:






First is the PSU you see in the above picture:

Antec Earthwatt 750w Modular PSU

I have a Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-US2H AM2+





Next we got 5 Things in one picture:

MSI 790XT-G45 AM3/AM2+/AM2

1x2GB DDR2 800 RAM Micron

2X1GB DDR2 800 RAM Kingston






I still have the braces for either LGA 775 or 1366 Boards for the cooler.

I have an old IDE expansion card:

Promise Technology Ultra100 IDE Expansion Card:







Okay so, Everything works perfectly.
Prices for individual items:

Antec PSU: $50

Gigabyte Board: $40 - Includes IO plate and driver disk

MSI Board: $50 - Includes IO plate, driver disk, and original box

2GB RAM: $15

1Gb RAM $10 Each or $15 for both

IDE Card: $10

All prices include shipping.

And of course I'm very negotiable. If you don't want everything in the bundles, you can still bundle other stuff and we'll work out a deal. I more than likely have any extra adapters or cables you need. Just let me know what you need.


----------



## Troncoso

Feel free to make some offers. These prices aren't dead set


----------



## jonnyp11

wish i hadn't bought RAGE or i'd offer about 80/85 for the combo 1 with both 1gb's, might be looking at that if i get any money any time soon and stick it with ubuntu


----------



## 87dtna

Newegg link on the gigabyte board is not the model shown...here's the correct link-

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128379


----------



## Troncoso

Fixed

EDIT: 6950 sold


----------



## Troncoso

Bump for me. I didn't drop the prices cause I'm more or less taking offers now (as long as they are reasonable)


----------



## jonnyp11

i'm guessing the phenom doesn't come with the original hsf, only the spinq? interested in phenom, gigabyte, and both 1gig sticks but not sure on price yet, have to wait for a friend to pay me for some psp games and a case i found since we sol our psps over a year ago


----------



## Troncoso

That's true. When I bought it, I didn't get an HSF.


----------



## valtopps

the sapphire hd6950 came in today. sweet card, could not believe how big it was.
thanks troncoso


----------



## Troncoso

No problem. I'm surprised it got there so fast. Makse you you try it out and share some numbers


----------



## valtopps

hows this for some #





[/IMG]


----------



## Troncoso

Add 4th gen I touch 8gb.


----------



## Troncoso

Bump lowered initial IPOD price. Taking any viable offers


----------



## Troncoso

IPOD sold plus bump


----------



## johnb35

I wished I had some extra money, I would buy the gigabyte board, cpu and ram from you.  What would you take for all 3?


----------



## jonnyp11

> Gigabyte Board/All RAM(6GB)/Phenom/HSF: $115



i had been thinking if i got some money about asking how much for that but only the 2x1gb's.


----------



## Troncoso

johnb35 said:


> I wished I had some extra money, I would buy the gigabyte board, cpu and ram from you.  What would you take for all 3?



Without the HSF with all 6GB of memory - $90
If you don't need all the RAM (as in johnny's case):

/w 1GB - 75
/w 2GB - 80
/w 4Gb - 85

These are my offers. Of course I'm negotiable though.


----------



## jonnyp11

this is just out of curiosity, but do you have the windows key and discs or anything that go with the gigabyte? just though about it and might be nice for anyone interested to know.


----------



## Troncoso

jonnyp11 said:


> this is just out of curiosity, but do you have the windows key and discs or anything that go with the gigabyte? just though about it and might be nice for anyone interested to know.



What comes with each motherboard is listed in the OP. Though, it may not be accurate. I think I saw the Gigabyte driver disk at my apartment. I'll have to check for sure when I get back.

As far as a windows key... well, I don't know how many Motherboards you've purchased that came with a windows key, but I never have, and this board is no exception. I am not selling any form of an operating system.


----------



## jonnyp11

thought they may have been some older ones of yours you had used and there fore you would've installed windows most likely and used a key on them, so if you still had it it would've been a nice thing, but idk how exactly that would worked anyways.


----------



## Troncoso

Bump. Nearly any offer is a reasonable one. If you need more pictures or more info, let me know.


----------



## dave1701

What exactly is wrong with the processor?


----------



## Troncoso

dave1701 said:


> What exactly is wrong with the processor?



It's just been used a lot and is getting older. You just need to go into the bios and up the voltage on it slightly. Else occasionally you get a BSOD.


----------



## 87dtna

O yeah I sold you that 9550 and gigabyte board a long time ago didn't I?  I remember that 9550.  Yeah just a tiny voltage bump and it's fully stable, I even overclocked it to like 2.5 or 2.6ghz on that board.


----------



## Troncoso

87dtna said:


> O yeah I sold you that 9550 and gigabyte board a long time ago didn't I?  I remember that 9550.  Yeah just a tiny voltage bump and it's fully stable, I even overclocked it to like 2.5 or 2.6ghz on that board.



Yeah, you did. It's been an awesome processor. Combined with my 6950, it could run any game maxed.


----------



## dave1701

Very interested in the CPU.

What brand is the RAM?


----------



## Troncoso

2x1GB Kingston
1x2GB PNY
1x2GB Micron

I've been using them for a while and have had no compatibility issues.


----------



## Troncoso

Phenom and 1 2GB stick of RAM SOLD.


----------



## Troncoso

Bump.
My either motherboard and get the 2x1 GB Kingston RAM free.


----------



## 87dtna

PM sent on the MSI board.


----------



## Troncoso

87dtna said:


> PM sent on the MSI board.



Responded.


----------



## 87dtna

Money sent for MSI board!


----------

